# Temp setup at hotel?



## ani-lover (Oct 29, 2013)

I am traveling out of state in two weeks and taking my mocha with me. she will be in a hotel with me for about 4 days. Any suggestions as to temp setup with NIC cubes? I also have a hard carrier for the time in the car. It will not be her first time traveling or traveling out of state, shes perfect in the car, but this will be her first time in a hotel.



:rabbithop


----------



## ani-lover (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 29, 2013)

We did this fairly recently. But I used an x-pen instead of cubes. But of course the grids can be set up similar to a pen. I brought a heavy duty tarp for the floor and then put a fleece blanket on top of that. I also brought a seagrass mat for chewing and the mat from their cage that they usually sleep on at night so that they would have something from home.

I collapsed a cardboard box to bring and set that up at the hotel. My Mocha liked the security of the box since he's not as adventurous as my Sapphire. 
Before I went on the trip, I laid the fleece down on the family room floor so they could hop about on it and get their smell on it. 

Let me see if I can find a photo of what I did...


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 30, 2013)

I will bring a tarp, put towels or fleece on top, then the pen. My pens are NIC grids. You can then have a litter box, toys, and other items. 

Since you are staying for a few nights, I would suggest finding a hotel with laundry, some have machines you can use. A nearby laundromat can be good too, but in the hotel is more convenient. This allows you to wash bunny stuff so you don't need to take as much. 1-2 towels for the carrier and 2 sets for the pen should get you through the journey if you can wash daily. If your rabbits will use the litter box reliably, then you might not need to do laundry as much. It is still good to have a fresh towel for the carrier for each day though. 

Make sure to bring pellets, hay and litter with you. Veggies are easy enough to find and it can be better to buy them as you go. Bring extra since you may use more as you go, cleaning daily does use it up quicker. 

Bring cleaning supplies. Several plastic bags. You can stick the litter box in one if it isn't too dirty. A dust pan and brush as well as a rubber brush is good to pick up the hay. Paper towel is good to have as well. Any other cleaning stuff that you use on a daily or regular basis is good to bring.


----------



## ani-lover (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies  
I think I will go with the tarp and fleece method; with a make shift NIC cage. Mocha is totally litter trained even in the car so shes very easy to deal with. she doesn't like water bottles at all, so she has a water bowl. She does very well with traveling and likes to see new places. I have had her at a friends house out of state, so Im pretty prepared when it comes to packing everything, I think it will be just fine


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 30, 2013)

We have used the same setup as pictured above with one difference--we put a piece of carpet over the tarp. The had traction for running and the tarp contained any messes.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 9, 2013)

Nancy McClelland said:


> We have used the same setup as pictured above with one difference--we put a piece of carpet over the tarp. The had traction for running and the tarp contained any messes.




I just looked back at my photo. I can see how this could be missed, but I actually have a fleece blanket over the tarp. It's just that they are both blue!


----------



## ani-lover (Jan 22, 2014)

finally had a chance to upload this picture, worked very well, added door to close her in at night


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks good! Nice set up.
I know mine would hop over a single grid in no time, lol!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 23, 2014)

That's what I was thinking, unless you were using the pink blanket as a lid of some sort. Mine jump that high just to get onto their shelf in their cage.


----------



## ani-lover (Jan 28, 2014)

well i do have to say that she, as well, can jump over it. The first night I think she was too excited and was just being good because she stayed in. The second night she kept jumping on the bed and waking me up and tearing the door back off so I did plan for that, and I brought extra grids and made a roof! lol


----------



## Kipcha (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah, ours would be over that in a second lol.
You could always get one of those circular playpens. They have a mesh roof, pee does not go through the bottom and it fits in a small travel bag so it doesn't take up much space at all. They're great as long as yours doesn't chew the sides.

http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B001GS71KW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------

